#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  ΠΕΑ πολυκατοικίας

## ΛΙΑΚΟΥΡΑΣ

Το κτίριο αποτελείται απο 5 διαμερίσματα που ανήκουν στον ίδιο ιδιοκτήτη. Εάν εκδοθεί ένα ΠΕΑ
για όλο το κτίριο μπορεί ο ίδιοκτήτης να ενοικιάζει ή να πωλεί τα διαμερίσματα.
Η Εφορεία απάντησε στον ιδιοκτήτη ότι το συμφωνητικό της ενοικίασης πρέπει να αντιστοιχεί σε 
ΠΕΑ ίδιων τετραγωνικών μέτρων.

----------


## dn102

Μπορεί να βγάλει 1 ΠΕΑ για ολόκληρο το κτήριο.Η εφορεία δέν θα μας πεί τι θα κάνουμε, να διαβάσει το ΦΕΚ.Εμένα η εφορέια μου ζήτησε να εκδόσω ΠΕΑ για αποθήκη  πρός ενοικίαση,για να καταλάβεις.

----------

